# arnold gets a kick in the back in Sandton



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/5/19)

https://sandtonchronicle.co.za/2263...rzenegger-back-arnold-classic-africa-sandton/

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DougP (18/5/19)

Once again our lovely country lives up to its international reputation 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/19)

Wow that's embarrassing for him and us good saffers.

Cry the Beloved Country!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nitro (18/5/19)

Disgusting behavior! Surely those bodyguards would have had time to react before the guy came running up to him fast?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

Crazy
What on earth was that guy thinking (who kicked him)
I am surprised Arnie didnt turn around and knock the guy out. Arnie looks about 3 times his size. Lol.

Such a distinguished guest in our country - its a shame this happened.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (18/5/19)

So unnecessary like a gherkin on a steer burger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Slick (18/5/19)

If that didn't happen,how would Arnie know his in South Africa,I'm so glad he never get mugged or hijacked yet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (19/5/19)

Another angle



Got to love Arnie's wtf reaction.

He also said he is not laying charges. Not going to give the guy any more airtime than he deserves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/5/19)

What's is the guy shouting in the background ? Something about Lamborghini, some one translate please 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (19/5/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What's is the guy shouting in the background ? Something about Lamborghini, some one translate please
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


As if...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (19/5/19)

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

